# Tank not filling, compressor on, v2



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

My girlfriends car is new to the air setup in general, it's been fine since installation about a month ago minus a few slow leaks. It has V2, one compressor with 3 gallon tank and airlift bags for 04 R32. The temperature has been dropping and the car itself was sitting for 2 days outside. The car can air up and out fine, but the tank itself does not fill so we cannot go higher than about 50psi currently. I have the car in the garage currently trying to see if it warms up. 

My biggest fear is that the tank is indeed filling and not recognizing it, thus turning into a pressure bomb of some sort. Anyone have some suggestions on where to start?

Side note, maybe relevant, I have v2 as well on my car and no issues. Her manifold just seems to be acting differently sometimes making a sound as if it's airing out however pressures never change almost like it's adjusting something. 

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions. :beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Check valve is frozen. Put your hand around it if its accessible, it will warm up :thumbup:


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

*Noob moment*

Check valve on v2, is it built into the manifold? Guess I'm breaking out the hair dryer


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Hair dryer works well too. It is on the end of the leader line off of the compressor normally.


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

Hand worked perfect. Could actually hear it click unstuck. Thanks Matt!

Is there any way to prevent this going forward?


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Bakerrrr said:


> Hand worked perfect. Could actually hear it click unstuck. Thanks Matt!
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this going forward?


Replace it with a SMC check valve.

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-CHECK-VALVE.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

helloterence said:


> Replace it with a SMC check valve.
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-CHECK-VALVE.html


An SMC check valves is highly recommended for anyone using their car in a cold climate. :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

You can also run some air brake antifreeze in the tank to aid with issue of the check valve freezing up. Personally, I went with an SMC on top of adding the air brake antifreeze. Just drain your tank, pour 1-2 cap fulls of the antifreeze into the tank and enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ocdpvw said:


> You can also run some air brake antifreeze in the tank to aid with issue of the check valve freezing up. Personally, I went with an SMC on top of adding the air brake antifreeze. Just drain your tank, pour 1-2 cap fulls of the antifreeze into the tank and enjoy.


Good call Corey. Ideally you want to do both.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerrrr said:


> Hand worked perfect. Could actually hear it click unstuck. Thanks Matt!
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this going forward?


No worries. 

And what they said :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

well see the problem here is that you have v2. thats your issue


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> well see the problem here is that you have v2. thats your issue


that has zero to do with a check valve freezing dutch, i know you had v2 issues but im going on a year and a half with mine without a single issue


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that has zero to do with a check valve freezing dutch, i know you had v2 issues but im going on a year and a half with mine without a single issue


well exxxxcuse me mr fancy pants


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Also make sure that the check valve is not facing upward.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> well exxxxcuse me mr fancy pants



:sly::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I might do the SMC just to protect myself. I had no issues in WA but now that I'm in VA it's a lot colder and things are starting to freeze.


----------

